# New Datacolor SpyderCube



## Ian Farlow (Mar 4, 2009)

Datacolor just announced the almost immediate (March 16) availability of the SpyderCube, a white balance tool. Looks like retail is going to be about $6'.'' USD for this. Hm...

http://spyder.datacolor.com/product-cb-spydercube.php

Might just have to try it, you know, because it's new.


----------

